# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Un gamer chevronn pouse son personnage prfr, l'amour pixelis

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Un gamer chevronn pouse son personnage prfr, l'amour pixelis* 

Les nouvelles technologies permettent de faire tout un tas de chose virtuellement : faire la guerre en groupe d'amis, chasser l'orque dans de lointaines contres, adopter un chien ou une tarentule, et aussi...se marier !

La dernire bizarrerie en date au Japon ? Un de leur citoyen a organis son mariage ce samedi, avec invits, location de salle et tout le tralala. Mais il manquait une invite de taille : la marie. Et pourtant, elle tait bien l... Dans la console Nintendo DS de son poux !

L'homme, qui se fait appeler par le pseudo SAL9000, a en effet dcid de s'unir  un personnage virtuel coinc dans sa machine de jeux. Le couple est ensuite "parti" en lune de miel  Guam o des photos ont t prises de l'heureux mari en compagnie de sa DS Lite.

Sa dlicieuse pouse s'appelle Nene Anegasaki et c'est un personnage (une jeune colire) du jeu nippon Love Plus (jeu de simulation amoureuse de Konami, sorte de tamagotchi, o il faut soccuper de sa petite amie virtuelle en lui parlant via micro ou en la caressant via l'cran tactile).

L'histoire ne dit pas si en cas de dispute la DS se met  vibrer afin de faire tomber des objets sur le sol. Et, en cas de divorce, qui aura la garde des rejetons virtuels ?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsikPswAYUM"]YouTube- First-ever marriage between man and videogame character in Japan: Nintendo DS "Love Plus"[/ame]

----------


## Ogotcha

Mais ils sont fous ces japonnais  ::mrgreen:: 

En tous cas une histoire trs drle a lire ce matin....mais cet homme a-t-il fait a par dlire ou est il srieux ?

----------


## rushtakn

::|:

----------


## vintz72

Quel bel exemple de vie sociale russie !
Le monde d'Asimov n'est plus trs loin...
 ::(:

----------


## berceker united

"Ghost in the Shell" n'est pas trs loin. Non que ce passe t-il si la DS tombe en panne. Je connais pas cette console en dtail mais j'espre que pour lui il y a des sauvegardes de sa femme. Quoi ? Des Clones !.... Nous sommes foutu !.... Haaaaa!

----------


## Greg.shogun

En gros il a tout compris...

Femme virtuelle ou pas, c'est quand mme la premire munie d'un bouton
OFF. C'est quand mme un avantage de taille!  ::lol::  (les hommes maris me
comprendront...)

----------


## Deadpool

> Femme virtuelle ou pas, c'est quand mme la premire munie d'un bouton OFF. C'est quand mme un avantage de taille!  (les hommes maris me
> comprendront...)


/me prends ses chips et attends que la population fminine de DVP tombe sur ce message.  :8-):

----------


## Invit

Ils vont finir par y arriver aux Chobits  ::ccool::

----------


## koktel_dfr

Au risque de passer pour un has been la nuit de noce avec une ds lite ca ne doit pas tre terrible... (quoique il parait que les japonais en on une petite donc il y a peut tre moyen...) en plus la DS ne fait ni la cuisine ni le mnage donc l'intrt est plutt trs limit... Bon ok, j'avoue que pour la faire fermer sa bouche il suffit de baisser le volume, avec une vrai femme c'est plus compliqu pour ne pas dire impossible...

----------


## Remizkn

> en plus la DS ne fait ni la cuisine ni le mnage donc l'intrt est plutt trs limit...


Je crois que des femmes ont mis ta tte  prix l... ::mrgreen::

----------


## baggie

Ils sont fous ces japonais  :8O: 




> Ils vont finir par y arriver aux Chobits


+1 ^^

Sinon ... bande de machos  ::langue::

----------


## s4mk1ng

::love2:: Vive l'amour,lol
Ah ces japonnais quand mme,il enverra une photo des enfants...

----------


## {F-I}

oO, je suis trs franchement tonn du fait qu'on peut se permettre de marier avec quelqu'un virtuelle, comment cela va se passer du ct administratives ?

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> oO, je suis trs franchement tonn du fait qu'on peut se permettre de marier avec quelqu'un virtuelle, comment cela va se passer du ct administratives ?


Bonne question. Et si divorce il y , la sparation des biens sera un casse-tte.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Y a pas d'administratif. Rien ne t'empche de louer une salle et d'organiser une crmonie pour te marier avec ton chat ou une porte.

----------


## Jrmie A.



----------


## Invit

> Quel bel exemple de vie sociale russie !
> Le monde d'Asimov n'est plus trs loin...


SAL9000... a serait plutt Arthur C. Clarke !!!

----------


## Katleen Erna

Voici une image de sa promise :

----------


## LooserBoy

Ca ne pourrait pas tre assimil  du dtournement de mineure?
Parce qu'elle semble bien jeune...  :;):

----------


## berceker united

> Ca ne pourrait pas tre assimil  du dtournement de mineure?
> Parce qu'elle semble bien jeune...


Il faudrait poser la question  ses parents et ses grands parent  la jeune fille. Game boy color et Game boy.   ::?:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ajout

----------


## berceker united

Aujourd'hui, nous trouvons cela ridicule mais demain a va arriver tout doucement chez nous. Il ft un temps ou nous disions que les japonnais taient ridicule d'avoir un animal de compagnie virtuel.

----------


## limestrael

> Aujourd'hui, nous trouvons cela ridicule mais demain a va arriver tout doucement chez nous. Il ft un temps ou nous disions que les japonnais taient ridicule d'avoir un animal de compagnie virtuel.


Ouaip, enfin perso je trouve toujours a ridicule...

----------

